# Sort of follow on from the 'what horse do you not like thread' arab lovers especially



## ClobellsandBaubles (7 October 2011)

It seems a lot of people dislike arabs these days particularly because of their heads (which I must admit to do seem to be getting progressively stretched and sea horse like) so I think we should have a thread to show off how beautiful arab horses can be. 

I particular I would also like if someone could explain to me the differences between all the types eg. Egyptian, Polish, Spanish, Crabbet, old fashioned as although I think they are stunning and would love to own one someday I am bit clueless and confused 

Oh and as many pictures as possible please 

Baked potato and twirls as a bribe (is it to early for damson vodka).


----------



## Paddy Irish (7 October 2011)

My old mare ' millie ' wasn't too dished , but she was loyal , loving and had the most amazing temperament , a real dream horse.


----------



## Wizbang (7 October 2011)

Hi Cloball, 

I've no idea how to post pics on here (shame as I've some stunning ones) but I have some beautiful Arabians (with seahorse heads) .. I think we all like different things, we all think our horse is the best  as it is to us  and it is true alot of Arab owners and breeders would dislike something that had a head different to an Arabian, like a cob or a new forest.... 

It's sad really but all horses are special in their own way - I've got welsh A's at my yard too - cheeky little characters, and over the years I've owned a whole range of breeds of horses, they have all been beautiful to me in their own way 

The difference between the Egyptian, Polish, English, Crabbet, Russian Arabians is in their bloodlines  they also excel in different spheres and some are more "typey" than others.  

I wouldn't swap my Arabs for the world  .. and on the same note I'd have room in my heart for a cob or a new forest  they truly all are beautiful within. 

x


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (7 October 2011)

Here's my Polish boy:










Please excuse my random posture!






He doesn't have an exaggerated head, and I have been asked before if he's a part-bred, but he's full arab   He's opinionated, courageous, willing, fun, complex and I adore him and wouldn't swap him for the world.

As for all the different types, I'll let someone more knowledgable than me explain that one, I just know that I love the breed


----------



## BBP (7 October 2011)

I wish I had pictures of my old arab on the computer.  He was a rangy, angular Polish arab with a very plain head for an arab.  He was neurotic, hyper and sensitive, but also kind, generous and with the stamina to outpace every horse on the yard, even at the age of 25.  I was on the lookout for an arab when my little spanish pony stole my heart instead, but I would have another arab in a flash.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 October 2011)

Photo instructions. 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=426986


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 October 2011)

Well I have two arabs. When I bought the grey filly, I was quite taken aback with how many people were very negative about the breed. However, whenever those very same people met her (especially if they got to know her well) they all loved her as she is a total delight and very athletic. When I moved, one lady (who kept her mare with mine) said that she was going to miss her terribly. Quite a turn around. 

Anyhoo... photos.  (Sorry to everyone who's seen these a million times).

























The chestnut is only a yearling and his head will change alot as he grows.













The grey filly is by Calimeer and the chestnut gelding is by AV Montoya.


----------



## rubyrumba (7 October 2011)

I have an anglo arab, he is 50% arab by the a crabbet arab stallion who can be seen www.biddesdenstud.co.uk 
Tamarillo was bred there and he is also an anglo arab!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 October 2011)

RE Biddesdon, Calimeer was bred there. 

RE anglo-arabs, the chestnut mare above is an AA.


----------



## fidleyspromise (7 October 2011)

They're all gorgeous but I love Calimeer


----------



## lhotse (7 October 2011)

My old mare was 3/4 bred by the stallion Shinerba, who was pretty much pure Crabbet. She had a lovely head, good substance and was sound all her life.

I am now on the lookout for pure bred, having lost her back in the winter. Not sure how  my search will go, but I'm looking for a Crabbet bred mare. There does seem to be a resurgence of these bloodlines, maybe because of the extreme nature of the dished faces that were becoming prevelant in the showring not sitting easy with many breeders. It does seem to be the ones with the Egyptian breeding that have these exagerated features, the Crabbet/Old English, Polish and Russian being of the more conventional type!! I have a book about the history of arab breeding by Lady Blunt, and it's interesting to note that she traded horses with both those countries, and I think it does show in the horses today.

Anyway, if anyone knows of a nice mare for sale, please let me know!!!


----------



## rhino (7 October 2011)

Faracat said:









Stunning  My favourite HHO horse I think.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## lhotse (7 October 2011)

My mare had some fab breeding if you look at her pedigree, the un-arab part was welsh, but alas I can't seem to be able to get to the bottom of that.
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/spring+glory3
Faracat, your horses are beautiful, how are they bred?


----------



## Aliya (7 October 2011)

Ive got a beautiful pic of my arab - bow do you insert pics???


----------



## Slave2Magic (7 October 2011)

This is my mare. She is stocky old english, crabbet mainly and not the current show trend but she is a good riding horse.


----------



## Aliya (7 October 2011)

Heres mine


----------



## Faithkat (7 October 2011)

I had a Polish arab who I thought was very "Araby"






until I got this gorgeous creature on loan . . . .


----------



## Pasha (7 October 2011)

Oh well if you insist  Here are my boys:

Shesk (Crabbet x Eqyptian)



















Pasha (Polish x Russian)


----------



## marmalade76 (7 October 2011)

A question for you arab experts - which branch of the arab family make the best allround riding horses? I know that certain types are best for showing in-hand, endurance, etc, but have no idea which is which!

I had a couple of half-breds to ride as a kid, but have no idea which type they were, both were foaled in the 70's. One was by Ludo but I have no idea who the parents of the other were, she was reg AHS but I only loaned her so never saw her papers.

My husband's god-daughter had a pure bred bought for her back in the summer and he is fab. He hunted for seven seasons with the Beaufort with his previous owner and god-daughter is now hooked on hunting!


----------



## Pasha (7 October 2011)

They should all be good riding horses and all be good for Endurance, but obviously each horse will be better at certain things, like with all breeds 

My mum's old Crabbet mare was chunky and well built, but had a set of lungs on her which meant she never tired and she loved to gallop! Jumping was a bit lively and dressage way too boring! She was made for Endurance and had the heart for it! A fantastic hack!

Pasha (our Polish x Russian) raced before we got him and is very fast even to this day, at 24 years young! But he turned out to be fantastic at Dressage too! He likes to jump natural xc type fences best, but will go over a showjump too!

Shesky is a bit of a mixture - not very fast, good at dressage and jumping and nice to hack out. He hasn't got a great level of natural stamina, but gets very fit very quickly so easily worked on!


----------



## cbmcts (7 October 2011)

Ok, non arab person here but IME

Crabbet - short and square types, typey head but not exaggerated, usually decent weight carriers but not as "pretty" as the Egyptians. My favourites, all the ones I know are nice sensible horses that will give everything a go.

Egyptians - slight, narrower but still got the big ribcage, very seahorse heads. Usually very, very showy .Often scatty  (sorry)

Polish - Taller, athletic but sturdy types, plainer heads. Tend to be sensible but stubborn on occasion...

Spanish - only met a few but they were similar in temp to the Egyptians, just sturdier - I wasn't that keen on them!

Russian - similar to Polish in looks, don't think I've personally met any...

I love riding an Arab but always said I'd never own one. Having a horse that's much cleverer than you is scary


----------



## FairyLights (7 October 2011)

i've owned several horses over the years including cobs,ID,TB,all sorts of part breds and pure bred arabs.I love all types. my favorite arab is the straight egyptian.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 October 2011)

rhino said:





Faracat said:









Stunning  My favourite HHO horse I think.
		
Click to expand...

Oh gawd! That's going to inflate her already quite frankly mahooosive ego! 




fidleyspromise said:



			They're all gorgeous but I love Calimeer 

Click to expand...

He's lovely and he was at HOYS today in the ridden stallions. Sadly he didn't place but he was the youngest stallion there and apparently coped with the electric atmosphere brilliantly. I'm very proud of him and I'm sure that my filly is too. 

^ *woooosh* there goes her ego again.  One day it'll get so big that it'll pop! 

Click to expand...


----------



## rhino (7 October 2011)

Faracat said:





rhino said:



			Oh gawd! That's going to inflate her already quite frankly mahooosive ego! 

Click to expand...

I can't even put my finger on _why_ I like her. I'm not an arab fan, I'm not a grey fan and I'm not really a mare fan either! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 October 2011)

I really wish that I'd had my camera the other day. A friend popped over to see the new yearling and she wanted all the attention to be on her, so she squeezed between us and him and then did her very best lippizaner impression. It was so funny and she kept on doing funny little rears, squatting down on her hind legs and holding the position for several seconds, just like a levade.

She's hilarious.


----------



## Captainmouse (7 October 2011)

Don't forget the Bahraini's they are beautiful. I had an Anglo and now have Arab x Trakhaener


----------



## rhino (7 October 2011)

Captainmouse said:



			Don't forget the Bahraini's they are beautiful. I had an Anglo and now have Arab x Trakhaener
		
Click to expand...

And shagya arabs


----------



## Flame_ (7 October 2011)

Lovely Arab photos. Here is my Arab. I don't think his head is too ugly. 







He's pretty much half Crabbet, half Russian, I think and he's a very good boy, as well as being super gorgeous.


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 October 2011)

They are pretty but its the legs I dissaprove of.


----------



## CalllyH (7 October 2011)

I wouldn't have thought about having an Arab before but having ridden one all summer I am smitten. If I get my own at some point I will definatley consider one. There ridden manners seem to be very good


----------



## rhino (7 October 2011)

sharon1959 said:



			They are pretty but its the legs I dissaprove of.
		
Click to expand...

What exactly is it you disapprove of?  Arabian horses have a greater bone density in the long bones than other horses, generally have good short cannon bones and hard, well conformed feet.


----------



## EstherYoung (7 October 2011)

Any excuse....

Spud:






Felix:






These two are full brothers. Dad is Egyptian/Spanish/Polish and mum is Polish/Crabbet/Old English

Then there's Harry:





Dad is Spanish, mum is Polish/Crabbet/Old English.

Then there's part bred Wolf:





His arab lines come via dad, who has Polish/Davenport/Crabbet ancestry.


----------



## midi (7 October 2011)

ahh I so desperately love arabs, but everyone I know is SO against them
 they either thinking they're fragile dainty fairies who need to be stabled 24/7, or complete nasty psychos.

When I can get a job (if ever,sigh. ) my wish is to buy an arab as my first horse even though everyone thinks I'm mad to even ever consider an arab.
But I'm in so in love with them I don't think I could look at anything else, personally the more "sea horse" head the better - I'm so taken with them that I actually find most other breeds w/o the dish face "ugly" - bad I know haha.

I honestly can't understand why theres so much hatred for the breed,especially for their looks - I think they're perfect!

very much in love with your felix, EstherYoung &#9829;__&#9829; he has such a cheeky cute look.


----------



## paddy555 (7 October 2011)

sharon1959 said:



			They are pretty but its the legs I dissaprove of.
		
Click to expand...


I have just retired my gelding (by General Gold) at 26. 
He has been ridden since 4 by us. His mileage is in the tens of thousands. He has never been lame or had leg problems and has done it unshod. 
Which  bit of his legs would cause you problems? I am struggling to see that his legs could have served him any better.


----------



## paddy555 (7 October 2011)

I think the dislike of them is, to a large extent, from people who  cannot get on with an animal that has an opinion, is far more inteligent than they are and needs asking rather than telling.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (7 October 2011)

cbmcts said:



			Ok, non arab person here but IME

Crabbet - short and square types, typey head but not exaggerated, usually decent weight carriers but not as "pretty" as the Egyptians. My favourites, all the ones I know are nice sensible horses that will give everything a go.

Egyptians - slight, narrower but still got the big ribcage, very seahorse heads. Usually very, very showy .Often scatty  (sorry)

Polish - Taller, athletic but sturdy types, plainer heads. Tend to be sensible but stubborn on occasion...

Spanish - only met a few but they were similar in temp to the Egyptians, just sturdier - I wasn't that keen on them!

Russian - similar to Polish in looks, don't think I've personally met any...

I love riding an Arab but always said I'd never own one. Having a horse that's much cleverer than you is scary 

Click to expand...

What about the Bahraini, what are they like please?
FDC


----------



## EstherYoung (7 October 2011)

Bahrainis are almost Iberian looking, and they're much bigger and more solid than 'regular' arabs. Also probably much closer to their desert roots than 'regular' arabs too.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (7 October 2011)

EstherYoung said:



			Bahrainis are almost Iberian looking, and they're much bigger and more solid than 'regular' arabs. Also probably much closer to their desert roots than 'regular' arabs too.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.
FDC


----------



## EstherYoung (7 October 2011)

For more Bahrainis google Pearl Island Stud


----------



## abb123 (7 October 2011)

I have a pure bred arab mare from Egyptian, Spanish and Crabbet lines. I have owned for almost 10 years; the first couple of which I thought she didn't like me! But then she decided I was a nice person and is now my best friend. She comes to my call in the field, is incredibly loyal, very brave (never spooks out on a hack), athletic, and is probably one of the best behaved horses on the yard. 

She was bred as a show horse (the great Aliha is her grandmother)- she won at county level as a yearling, but was sold to a non-showing home after which I got her. I have no interest in showing and have done dressage, show jumping, cross-country, fun-rides etc with her.

She looks very much like Aliya's horse - perhaps (esp with the name!) they are related?


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 October 2011)

I dont like arabs and its my choice.Each to their own. I prefer the cobs again my decision.


----------



## Beatrice5 (7 October 2011)

I have a Cob x Arab  Perfect


----------



## lhotse (7 October 2011)

Sharon1959
I've seen more cobs with leg problems than I've seen arabs with leg problems. Infact, I've never seen an arab with leg problems!! My mare never had a lame day in her life, no splints, no swollen tendons and feet as hard as iron. The arab is the hot climate edition of our Exmoor ponies. Evolved over thousands of years to survive. They are as tough as can be, that is why they excel in endurance. You can keep your flimsy cobs!!


----------



## navaho (7 October 2011)

I own 5 Arabs & not one is the same as the other lol. Ive not picked them for any particular reason, usually more circumstance than anything. My old boy Navaho (Kalabar Mistanny x Hista Beaudeyna) is the most un-arabby that i have, but hes a lovely horse & would love to find another with his breeding, sadly i seem to have drawn blanks on that score. This is him in his younger days...as you can see, not very Arabby at all.







Northash Pharaoh (Atmosferic x Northash Caroline) is currently out on loan, as we didnt see eye to lol. Nice boy but can be very opinionated!







My youngster is Milad (Ali Nebal x Talitha Bint Abishai), who is 3. Very accident prone, but a lovely friendly boy, who is very curious about everything 







Then we have April, who was a complete surprise...please ban me from the horse sales. Shes got lovely breeding, by Crystal Silver & out of G Pia, a very very good buy for us that day!







& lastly is AA Armani (Estasan Ibn Estopa X Khylie) who is on loan to us, hes been a bit of a God send, hes got my daughter back into riding who had given up & she is totally smitten with him, he has also been brilliant with my partner who had lost his confidence. He is very much your typical show type Arab (apart from having a mad mane!)







Sorry none of them are posed pics...im better at spur of the moment type ones  As you can see a really old molly mixture! All very lovely & all very different!


----------



## marmalade76 (7 October 2011)

paddy555 said:



			I think the dislike of them is, to a large extent, from people who  cannot get on with an animal that has an opinion, is far more inteligent than they are and needs asking rather than telling.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree!!


----------



## pip6 (7 October 2011)

Clutha, Khairho x Sherfah, 96% Crabbet, 100% GSB







Arian Dawn, Indian Idyll x Clutha, 98% Crabbet, 100% GSB







At a year:







Two years old:


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 October 2011)

lhotse said:



			Sharon1959
I've seen more cobs with leg problems than I've seen arabs with leg problems. Infact, I've never seen an arab with leg problems!! My mare never had a lame day in her life, no splints, no swollen tendons and feet as hard as iron. The arab is the hot climate edition of our Exmoor ponies. Evolved over thousands of years to survive. They are as tough as can be, that is why they excel in endurance. You can keep your flimsy cobs!!
		
Click to expand...


The legs are like spindles and some Arabs are crazy.Theyre not weight carriers. I dont like them and at the end of the day thats my choice to make,not yours.I dont tell you,you have to like cobs.My cob has never had foot trouble. 
EACH TO THEIR OWN. Dont have a dig at me just because I dislike Arabs.


----------



## Tinypony (7 October 2011)

Oh no!  Another excuse to post Arab photos!  Woe is me...
This is Crystal Fire (by Crystal Silver out of Someone Special).  16hh when grown up.










This is Celebrity Psyche (by Padrons Psyche out of Benraz Beyshana), who I admit does have a seahorsey head, I like his looks but probably wouldn't want a more extreme head than his.  Please excuse the quality of the action shot, I had my camera on the wrong setting, but I still like it.  He's much more dainty and only 14.3 hh.


----------



## Tinypony (7 October 2011)

cloball said:



			It seems a lot of people dislike arabs these days particularly because of their heads (which I must admit to do seem to be getting progressively stretched and sea horse like) so I think we should have a thread to show off how beautiful arab horses can be.
		
Click to expand...

Just wondering how the above turned into a thread where someone would come on to go on about why they don't like the breed?  Just a bit puzzled, why bother?  Different if the op had said "who does and doesn't like Arabs and why?".


----------



## NeilM (7 October 2011)

I would love to own an Arab, and it is great to see all these pictures.


----------



## rhino (7 October 2011)

sharon1959 said:



			The legs are like spindles and some Arabs are crazy.Theyre not weight carriers. I dont like them and at the end of the day thats my choice to make,not yours.I dont tell you,you have to like cobs.My cob has never had foot trouble. 
EACH TO THEIR OWN. Dont have a dig at me just because I dislike Arabs.
		
Click to expand...

No-one is 'having a dig' but what you are posting is rubbish. Yes, arabs will have 'less bone' than many breeds but as said before the density of long bones is much stronger in arabs than other breeds. This, plus the compactness of the back due to having fewer vertebrae actually mean that a fit arab is well up to weight.

By all means have opinions on your favourite breeds, we all do, but you can't expect people not to have their own opinions on your rather ignorant and incorrect generalisations. So you have met 'some crazy arabs'. Well so have I. And crazy warmbloods. And crazy cobs. And crazy shetlands. Need I continue?


----------



## Tinypony (7 October 2011)

This enthusiastic little man is welsh x arab, which I think can be a really nice cross.


----------



## rhino (7 October 2011)

Tinypony said:



			This enthusiastic little man is welsh x arab, which I think can be a really nice cross.





Click to expand...

Lovely! What type of welsh is in his pedigree. I have seen some lovely A and B crosses and a few D crosses; the D's have all been rather 'hot' although very talented. 

ETA I found this fella for sale recently
http://www.dressagestar.com/Members/lauraHM/third-fourth-arabian-gelding
Bearing in mind he is a recent convert from reining, and is not quite 'correct' in his way of going at times, I think he shows real talent


----------



## Tinypony (7 October 2011)

Rhino, his sire was called Sharoun Dell and his dam was Sweet Minibelle.  I don't know anything about those bloodlines at all, so if anyone does I'd be interested to hear more.  He was bred in West Sussex, born 1994.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (7 October 2011)

Can I just say, despite having a KWPN Gelderlander (WB) and an Ardennes(CB) (which do have an injection of Arab blood, see her ears!) I love the beautiful Arabs, especially the Bahraini ones. But I wonder about the really "seahorse" headed ones, does it cause any problems? Saw some lovely Arab horses when we went to Dubai, stunning.
FDC


----------



## lhotse (7 October 2011)

sharon1959 said:



			The legs are like spindles and some Arabs are crazy.Theyre not weight carriers. I dont like them and at the end of the day thats my choice to make,not yours.I dont tell you,you have to like cobs.My cob has never had foot trouble. 
EACH TO THEIR OWN. Dont have a dig at me just because I dislike Arabs.
		
Click to expand...

And therein you are showing your ignorance about a breed you clearly know nothing about. I wasn't having a dig at you, just pointing out my experience of unsoundness issues in cobs as opposed to arabs. Everyone is entitled to like whatever breed they like, but to attack a breed on unfounded ideas is rather niave. There are crazy horses in every breed. Infact, on our yard, the resident gypsy cob has put more people in hospital than any of the others with her rather unpredictable behaviour. That was until she needed an operation to plate her pastern joint, and now 6 months box rest for a knackered ligament. She only does trotting around the school as well, not 30 mile hacks like my old (sound) mare did all her working life!!


----------



## Perissa (7 October 2011)

This is Dennis, also known as Ecuador.  He is 3/4 Egyptian 1/4 Crabbet/Spanish.

He's 16hh and takes a 52 inch girth.  He is so laid back he is positively horizonal, although he can have his moments where he flips his tail over his back and has a good ponce.

Not a sea horse head but very pretty and very typey.






These rider's are 5ft 10 and 5ft 11.













Conformation


----------



## Alfiem (7 October 2011)

I love arabs!! I had a lovely little arab mare many years ago and a nice Anglo too, I now own a welsh Cob - who is basically a chunky arab!! LOL


----------



## Tinypony (7 October 2011)

Yay!  Dennis the Superhorse makes an appearance!  

Touch wood no ill effects from my horse's seahorsey head, but I know that some of the more extreme horses can have breathing problems.


----------



## Jesstickle (7 October 2011)

I used to ride a lovely arab. He was old Crabbet lines so quite the chunk by todays standards but he was great. He was a grumpy, miserable old git but he was as smart as a tack. I'll find some pictures tomorrow. 

I am not an 'arab' person, but I do like the ones I have met. They are such intelligent little souls. The first horse I got back on after I smashed up my knee (9 months without riding) was an arab at work


----------



## rhino (7 October 2011)

Tinypony said:



			Rhino, his sire was called Sharoun Dell and his dam was Sweet Minibelle.  I don't know anything about those bloodlines at all, so if anyone does I'd be interested to hear more.  He was bred in West Sussex, born 1994.
		
Click to expand...

Had a quick look, I can't find any exact matches although there are 2 arab stallions called Sharoun, a Shagya
http://www.shagya-database.ch/stam.php
and 'M Sharoun' sire: Ibn Bint Inas dam: Layla damsire: Ibn Galal
D.O.B. 1/2/94 GASB: 12230

Can't find the dam either, this is the only Minibelle, Welsh sec A
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/pendock+minibelle
Who was a broodie here
http://www.pendockstud.com/index.html

Probably no relation though!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (7 October 2011)

Tinypony said:



			Yay!  Dennis the Superhorse makes an appearance!  

Touch wood no ill effects from my horse's seahorsey head, but I know that some of the more extreme horses can have breathing problems.
		
Click to expand...

Not just Arabs but too many breeds are getting tampered with and it is not to their advantage either.

Wow, Dennis is stunning, what a lovely boy.
FDC


----------



## Amaranta (7 October 2011)

sharon1959 said:



			The legs are like spindles and some Arabs are crazy.Theyre not weight carriers. I dont like them and at the end of the day thats my choice to make,not yours.I dont tell you,you have to like cobs.My cob has never had foot trouble. 
EACH TO THEIR OWN. Dont have a dig at me just because I dislike Arabs.
		
Click to expand...

Not an Arab person here - I have Iberians but I would point out that although you may think their legs are spindly Arabs do in fact have denser bone than other breeds and in fact are far less likely to have issues.  They are also short coupled and are capable of carrying a man so can also carry weight, of course they will never carry as much weight as a hefty cob but they can carry weight.

I do not understand why you are posting on a thread in celebration of arabs in such an aggressive and ill informed way.

As stated, I am not an Arab person but then I don't dislike them, I find it hard to dislike any particular breed as I love horses in general tbh.

Some lovely horses on this thread


----------



## Amaranta (7 October 2011)

Perissa said:



			This is Dennis, also known as Ecuador.  He is 3/4 Egyptian 1/4 Crabbet/Spanish.

He's 16hh and takes a 52 inch girth.  He is so laid back he is positively horizonal, although he can have his moments where he flips his tail over his back and has a good ponce.

Not a sea horse head but very pretty and very typey.






These rider's are 5ft 10 and 5ft 11.













Conformation 






Click to expand...

and I really really like this one


----------



## Tinypony (7 October 2011)

rhino said:



			Had a quick look, I can't find any exact matches although there are 2 arab stallions called Sharoun, a Shagya
http://www.shagya-database.ch/stam.php
and 'M Sharoun' sire: Ibn Bint Inas dam: Layla damsire: Ibn Galal
D.O.B. 1/2/94 GASB: 12230

Can't find the dam either, this is the only Minibelle, Welsh sec A
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/pendock+minibelle
Who was a broodie here
http://www.pendockstud.com/index.html

Probably no relation though!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rhino.  I wouldn't be surprised if the stallion has something to do with him, he's a tough little creature, very strong and with the most amazing hooves.  He's quite flat footed but always sound as a pound.  Arab breeders tend to hold on to names don't they?  He's a lucky little horse who had severe mental problems when he came to me, but much easier to deal with these days, and very friendly.


----------



## Tinypony (7 October 2011)

Dennis is truly a superhorse, maybe Perissa can link to his story.  She stuck with him through some very bad times.


----------



## Crazydancer (7 October 2011)

Did someone mention Arab x Welsh crosses?? Oh... go on then.... posted before and apologies of they are super-sized 
My special boy, Khan (reg PBA Saint Barnabas), his sire Presto (Jabulah x Constanza) belonged to a friend, and was high % Crabbet, breeding here: 
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/presto22
Dam was an unreg (as far as I know) Welsh C, shown as 'Puddles' on his certificate.
He got dad's looks, mum's colour, and a bit of personality from both! Loved getting out and about, a bit of success showing in WH classes, but chilled enough that I had my 8 yr old nervous niece on him the other weekend, never ridden before, and in half an hour was off the leadrein, doing halts and turns on her own, and even tried a trot which was apparently, after the giggles subsided, was 'the best thing in the world ever!'
I love my boy.


----------



## lhotse (7 October 2011)

Interesting to note, on the weight carrying issue, that FEI regulations for endurance states that 11 stone/70kgs is the minimum weight allowance. Seeing as how the majority of horses competing are arabians, carrying that weight over 100 miles, I fail to see how they can be classed as non weight carrying!!


----------



## Cobber (7 October 2011)

lhotse said:



			Interesting to note, on the weight carrying issue, that FEI regulations for endurance states that 11 stone/70kgs is the minimum weight allowance. Seeing as how the majority of horses competing are arabians, carrying that weight over 100 miles, I fail to see how they can be classed as non weight carrying!!
		
Click to expand...


Aha! That pretty much answers my question I was going to ask! I have never really noticed Arabs before but after reading peoples experiences with them and browsing the Pearl Island stud site Im really starting to like them! ( But still not the really dished head types)

So my question was going to be what is their weight carrying capabilities? I realise that they vary alot in height etc so what would you say a taller arab could comfortably carry?


----------



## badgerdog (8 October 2011)

I've loved looking at all your Arab photo's, they are stunning.  I've never had one and I'm more of a TB person myself, but I've enjoyed looking at all the different types and reading about what you do with them.
Lovely pictures!


----------



## Tinypony (8 October 2011)

likkibunni said:



			Aha! That pretty much answers my question I was going to ask! I have never really noticed Arabs before but after reading peoples experiences with them and browsing the Pearl Island stud site Im really starting to like them! ( But still not the really dished head types)

So my question was going to be what is their weight carrying capabilities? I realise that they vary alot in height etc so what would you say a taller arab could comfortably carry?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know what top weight she would carry, but my 16hh Arab mare is built like a brick sh it house.  When fit I don't think she'd have noticed 13 or 14 stone on her back.  (Sadly she didn't reach full potential and retired young).


----------



## Perissa (8 October 2011)

Tinypony said:



			Dennis is truly a superhorse, maybe Perissa can link to his story.  She stuck with him through some very bad times.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  

If you're armed with milk and cookies (more like vodka and a curry) ... I warn you its long!!

I think they are in the correct order!

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=110679&page=1

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=318555

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=377233

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=471771


----------



## Crazydancer (8 October 2011)

Loving all the photos... some truly gorgeous horses here. And interesting to see that a lot pf people have owned (or been owned by ) their Arabs for a long time.... the relationships seem to run deep.
Such special horses.....


----------



## ATrueClassAct (8 October 2011)

I love, love Arabs!
Here is my Arab girl, she's very quick but always keeps me safe. Perfect pony for me















She's competed up and down the country doing jumping and working hunter. Despite her...erm... Older age haha she is still in full time work (6 times a week riding) and is coping with it perfectly.
Arabs are hardier than they look.


----------



## Perissa (8 October 2011)

Crazydancer said:



			Loving all the photos... some truly gorgeous horses here. And interesting to see that a lot pf people have owned (or been owned by ) their Arabs for a long time.... the relationships seem to run deep.
Such special horses.....
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more.

This is Perissa, my soul mate.  We had 21 years together and she died in my arms in 2002 aged 27.  She was a 14.2 crabbet mare.


----------



## bluewhippet (8 October 2011)

This is my one: Crabbet/Egyptian/Polish

sorry, first time with photos! See below


----------



## bluewhippet (8 October 2011)

This is my boy: Crabbet/Egyptian/Polish and perfect!


----------



## marmalade76 (8 October 2011)

Well, if we're posting pics of half-breds now, here's mine!

Granby Gretal, foaled 1973, Ludo x Weston May Queen (Welsh), owned by my aunt from a three year old and ridden by all the family at different times, including my sister and myself. She died of kidney failure at the age of 27. She was still out winning rosettes for SJ not long before her death. 
My sister up:-












Me up with my aunt!







My ex-loan pony, Arab x Welsh, foaled 1979 and still looks good at 32!


----------



## marmalade76 (8 October 2011)

thereaper said:



			I love, love Arabs!
Here is my Arab girl, she's very quick but always keeps me safe. Perfect pony for me















She's competed up and down the country doing jumping and working hunter. Despite her...erm... Older age haha she is still in full time work (6 times a week riding) and is coping with it perfectly.
Arabs are hardier than they look.
		
Click to expand...

Gorgeous! I do have a soft spot for the livers!


----------



## EstherYoung (8 October 2011)

I don't think any French arabs have appeared on this thread yet. They are a different stamp again. Here's a lovely lad belonging to a friend of ours:


----------



## Charla (8 October 2011)

I always had Arabs as a girl and they gave me so much fun. Now I have a warmblood and of course I love him to bits but I do miss my Arabs. If I ever bought another it would have to have arab in it!


----------



## Tinypony (8 October 2011)

Lovely photos, lovely horses, nice to see a happy thread.


----------



## Emilieu (8 October 2011)

Ooh I enjoyed that  beautiful horses everyone


----------



## BlackRider (8 October 2011)

This is my boy Apache:-


----------



## Kat (8 October 2011)

I love Arabs, rode some lovely Arabs and part bred Arabs as a teenager and always dreamed of owning a chestnut Arab mare. I love my bay warmblood but still hope to have an Arab one day. Just waiting until oh and I can afford a horse each as we'd struggle to find an Arab he could ride without rollerskates!


----------



## rhino (8 October 2011)

I was hoping HTobago would turn up to show off her beautiful stallion. For anyone who hasn't seen him, here is his fb page
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002192560093&sk=photos


----------



## Tinypony (8 October 2011)

Oh yes, he's lush.  Kate very kindly supported EMW by twice donating a HTobago covering for auction.
Tobago's granddad is my horse's dad.


----------



## pintoarabian (8 October 2011)

Rather self-indulgent post here. Very proud of my pure, part bred and Anglo Arabs who can turn a hoof to anything. Currently have a few out competing successfully in British Showjumping. More pics to follow.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/4942272093/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3043905806/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2597649136/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2276451757/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2203785631/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2203699818/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/1614698051/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/3154004191/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2679762768/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/


----------



## pintoarabian (8 October 2011)

A few more.....


----------



## FanyDuChamp (8 October 2011)

pintoarabian said:



			A few more.....
























Click to expand...

I too would be proud! They are stunning, I would love to have one of those. So glad that the OP made this thread, never really had much to do with Arabs or seen many but they are stunning, especially the beauty with the blue eyes!
Thanks
FDC


----------



## Katikins (8 October 2011)

pintoarabian said:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2679762768/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/

Click to expand...

Now I usually am not mad about arabs OR double dilutes but he is STUNNING!!!  Has an ethereal quality about him that just makes you want to stare at him all day!!  More piccies please!!!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (8 October 2011)

Katikins said:



			Now I usually am not mad about arabs OR double dilutes but he is STUNNING!!!  Has an ethereal quality about him that just makes you want to stare at him all day!!  More piccies please!!! 

Click to expand...

second this, many more please!
FDC


----------



## Jesstickle (8 October 2011)

Here are the two that I have been lucky enough to be acquainted with

Indi, my first ride after smashing up my knee (even though I was only riding him because he'd chucked off a customer)







And the grumpy ginger beast that I knew well


----------



## FanyDuChamp (8 October 2011)

jesstickle said:



			Here are the two that I have been lucky enough to be acquainted with

Indi, my first ride after smashing up my knee (even though I was only riding him because he'd chucked off a customer)







And the grumpy ginger beast that I knew well 












Click to expand...

They both look stunning! Never really took much notice of Arabs before but will do from now on! They are amazing horses, so beautiful.
FDC


----------



## Jesstickle (8 October 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			They both look stunning! Never really took much notice of Arabs before but will do from now on! They are amazing horses, so beautiful.
FDC
		
Click to expand...

Well, I'm not really an arab person in the sense I wouldn't ever buy one, but that doesn't mean I don't appreciate them. Both of the two I have known well have been ferociously intelligent and fantastically athletic. And I think the old fashioned type (like the ginger one) are really lovely to look at too.

Plus of course if it weren't for arab horses I wouldn't have my beloved TBs  They have contributed so much to so many breeds that I find it amazing anyone would say they don't like them. You can see a bit of arab in practically every modern horse after all.

Probably not in Fany so much though


----------



## FanyDuChamp (8 October 2011)

jesstickle said:



			Well, I'm not really an arab person in the sense I wouldn't ever buy one, but that doesn't mean I don't appreciate them. Both of the two I have known well have been ferociously intelligent and fantastically athletic. And I think the old fashioned type (like the ginger one) are really lovely to look at too.

Plus of course if it weren't for arab horses I wouldn't have my beloved TBs  They have contributed so much to so many breeds that I find it amazing anyone would say they don't like them. You can see a bit of arab in practically every modern horse after all.

Probably not in Fany so much though 

Click to expand...

Actually if you take a look at Fany you will see the injection of Arab they had a couple of hundred years ago. All a lot bigger of course but look at the ears, nostrils and eyes, she even has a slight dish to her face.













FDC


----------



## Jesstickle (8 October 2011)

A few more of the lovely ginge.

Grumpy face as usual but proves they can be quite chunky









Photos of  photos sadly but pingy ginger horse







And to prove he is pretty when not pulling faces


----------



## GemBav (8 October 2011)

rhino said:



			I was hoping HTobago would turn up to show off her beautiful stallion. For anyone who hasn't seen him, here is his fb page
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002192560093&sk=photos



Click to expand...

Yay the daddy of my boy. Have been watching this thread hoping she would come on too lol 

Here is Poseidon.....one of many great Tobagolings....with crabbet/Russian in his bloodline I believe


----------



## Crazydancer (8 October 2011)

jesstickle said:



			A few more of the lovely ginge.

And to prove he is pretty when not pulling faces






Click to expand...

Jesstickle, he is very much my boy's dad's type - any idea of his reg name or his breeding??


----------



## haras (8 October 2011)

Here are my girls

The mare is crabbet x russian lines, The foal is high percentage crabbet with a bit of russian.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 October 2011)

I really enjoyed looking at all those wonderful photos.


----------



## millreef (8 October 2011)

I almost bought this fellow but didn't in the end but thankfully the lady who did, asked me to rider him for her. Win, win!


----------



## Jesstickle (8 October 2011)

Crazydancer said:



			Jesstickle, he is very much my boy's dad's type - any idea of his reg name or his breeding??
		
Click to expand...

Not a clue I'm afraid. I was merely his doting aunt (read horse sitter) for several years. Pretty much all I know is that he's Crabbet lines and is considered old fashioned. He was just a horse to me, I never thought about him being an arab really. If that makes sense!

ETA: I mean that as a huge compliment to him rather than a slight.


----------



## rachelandcassie (8 October 2011)

It's lovely to see Arab pics on HHO 
Here are a few of my little mare, Cassie. CAS Eliteia.
I've always had Arabs -so intelligent and loyal. The perfect horse for me 



















LET'S SEE MORE ARABS!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 October 2011)

Click to expand...

Lovely horse.


----------



## rachelandcassie (8 October 2011)

Thank you Faracat  She's a very special Lady! I've had the best 10 years of my life with her.


----------



## JoannaC (8 October 2011)

Wow lots of lovely arabs liking this thread and now to bore you with a few pics of mine

This is Shida who I sadly lost in 2008 but she did a bit of everything and was Crabbet with a bit of Polish











Now I have her half sister Ishara who is 100% Crabbet and like Shida I plan to do a bit of everything with her but we've taken it pretty slowly so far as she is a lot sharper than her sister but I love her personality and she is a really fun ride.











and last but not least Beau who I bought last year because he looks like Shida and is a real sweety.   He was a stallion until he was 10 and not had the best of lives so now he is a happy hack with a bit of dressage as he's had a tendon injury so don't want to do too much with him.  He's Crabbet/Polish.


----------



## JoannaC (8 October 2011)

rachelandcassie said:



			It's lovely to see Arab pics on HHO 
Here are a few of my little mare, Cassie. CAS Eliteia.
I've always had Arabs -so intelligent and loyal. The perfect horse for me 






!
		
Click to expand...


Now she is really beautiful, do love fleabitten greys


----------



## Pally (8 October 2011)

sharon1959 said:



			They are pretty but its the legs I dissaprove of.
		
Click to expand...

I've never known an Arab go lame, as I once heard someone else say 'they just don't break'.


----------



## Pally (8 October 2011)

EstherYoung said:



			I don't think any French arabs have appeared on this thread yet. They are a different stamp again. Here's a lovely lad belonging to a friend of ours:





Click to expand...

Yummy!  I like him lots.


----------



## EstherYoung (8 October 2011)

marragic said:



			I've never known an Arab go lame, as I once heard someone else say 'they just don't break'.
		
Click to expand...

For all their energiser bunny qualities, they do break occasionally - they are horses after all. Tougher than most, though, granted.

Ours all live out 24/7/365.


----------



## Pally (8 October 2011)

EstherYoung said:



			For all their energiser bunny qualities, they do break occasionally - they are horses after all. Tougher than most, though, granted.

Ours all live out 24/7/365.
		
Click to expand...

I know some must do, its natural, my PB Arab did his suspensory ligament.  i'm just saying that of all the full bred Arabs I have known, none have ever had any leg problems.


----------



## Enfys (9 October 2011)

navaho said:



			Northash Pharaoh (Atmosferic x Northash Caroline) is currently out on loan, as we didnt see eye to lol. Nice boy but can be very opinionated!
		
Click to expand...

 I know 'Eric', a very striking looking horse, his owners bred one of my previous horses.

Quote:
Originally Posted by sharon1959  
They are pretty but its the legs I dissaprove of. 

I've never known an Arab go lame, as I once heard someone else say 'they just don't break'.  

 One of mine did, dramatically, during a race at Huntingdon before I owned her, she was 5 at the time. Wise old biddy though, three months on box rest and she would dig a hole by the door and stand there with her bad leg in it, no idea why, but she obviously felt comfortable that way. I had her until she was 17, she did LDR and we hunted, a lot, and hard, never had a days lameness (or colic, and she had a colic op at 6) until an oversexed oaf of an ISH chased her to exhaustion through a bog crippling and ultimately killing her.


----------



## Enfys (9 October 2011)

sharon1959 said:



			The legs are like spindles and some Arabs are crazy.Theyre not weight carriers. I dont like them and at the end of the day thats my choice to make,not yours.I dont tell you,you have to like cobs.My cob has never had foot trouble. 
EACH TO THEIR OWN. Dont have a dig at me just because I dislike Arabs.
		
Click to expand...

 ...and you living deep in arab country too!  I lived there long enough and although I liked their looks, and many individuals, nothing on this green earth would have persuaded me to actually _own_ a welsh cob so each to their own.

I can appreciate that if a horse is required to carry weight then I can see that a sturdy, steady, old fashioned cobby type would be far more comfortable, and suitable, in the long run. 

It is simply horses for courses, you wouldn't use a sportscar to pull a plough  any more than you would choose a tractor to run the Derby. 
You could, but they wouldn't always be the best choice.


Incidentally, Dr. K-W uses/used her arabs in harness on her farm and won Marathon races with the same horses, versatile little bunnies are arabs


----------



## SusannaF (9 October 2011)

The place where I ride here mainly has Arabs x Barbs and they live out all year round (in four feet of snow and serious sub-zeroes in Brandenburg). Good, tough horses. Technically I'm probably too "big" for some of them, but I might as well be seven stone, given how well they go. 

If you find Arabs too "Araby" then a bit of Barb doesn't go amiss!

http://wanderreiten-havelland.de/cms/index.php?page=pferde


----------



## millreef (9 October 2011)

SusannaF said:



			The place where I ride here mainly has Arabs x Barbs and they live out all year round (in four feet of snow and serious sub-zeroes in Brandenburg). Good, tough horses. Technically I'm probably too "big" for some of them, but I might as well be seven stone, given how well they go. 

If you find Arabs too "Araby" then a bit of Barb doesn't go amiss!

http://wanderreiten-havelland.de/cms/index.php?page=pferde

Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more!  Here is my little lad. Lot's of Barb in him


----------



## Megibo (9 October 2011)

beautiful arabs!

Anymore piccies of the Welsh D cross Arabs and opinions on what they are like ? We are breeding our own out of our D and she's a sweetie but can be sharp!  Can't wait


----------



## SusannaF (9 October 2011)

millreef said:



			Couldn't agree more!  Here is my little lad. Lot's of Barb in him





Click to expand...

Love him!


----------



## millreef (9 October 2011)

Errmmm.. SusannaF aren't you a clever girl? I've just followed the link at the bottom of your post and seen you book cover! Fantastic blog too


----------



## Cortez (9 October 2011)

Ah, that's a proper little baroque horsie! He's lovely. What's he like to ride?


----------



## SusannaF (9 October 2011)

millreef said:



			Errmmm.. SusannaF aren't you a clever girl? I've just followed the link at the bottom of your post and seen you book cover! Fantastic blog too

Click to expand...

Thank you! It's all getting a bit exciting now, although it isn't out till March. Am very in love with the cover


----------



## Jesstickle (9 October 2011)

SusannaF said:



			Thank you! It's all getting a bit exciting now, although it isn't out till March. Am very in love with the cover 

Click to expand...

But you didn't call it Princesses and Prittsticks. Boo. Love the cover. I meant to ask what you'd gone with but kept forgetting. Useless scatter brained creature that I am!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (9 October 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			I too would be proud! They are stunning, I would love to have one of those. So glad that the OP made this thread, never really had much to do with Arabs or seen many but they are stunning, especially the beauty with the blue eyes!
Thanks
FDC
		
Click to expand...

 THANK YOU I am also glad I made this thread and am also trawling for arabs for sale despite not being able to afford one


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (9 October 2011)

Captainmouse said:



			Don't forget the Bahraini's they are beautiful. I had an Anglo and now have Arab x Trakhaener
		
Click to expand...

I started this and now I can't keep up :O!!!!!!

I have new heard of Bahraini's ??? googling now!

That sounds like a lovely mix of arab any more info?


----------



## SusannaF (9 October 2011)

jesstickle said:



			But you didn't call it Princesses and Prittsticks. Boo. Love the cover. I meant to ask what you'd gone with but kept forgetting. Useless scatter brained creature that I am!
		
Click to expand...

Title and subtitle weren't my choice! Although I do like the title now. Bags of Arabs in it, just to keep this thread on track


----------



## Crazydancer (9 October 2011)

cloball said:



			THANK YOU I am also glad I made this thread and am also trawling for arabs for sale despite not being able to afford one 

Click to expand...

I will PM you as I know of a lovely one that might fit, depending on your wish-list!



cloball said:



			I started this and now I can't keep up :O!!!!!!

I have new heard of Bahraini's ??? googling now!

That sounds like a lovely mix of arab any more info?
		
Click to expand...

I think Bahraini's have been mentioned previously, check out the Pearl Island Stud http://www.pearlislandarabians.co.uk/

Also noticed this little lady for sale: 
http://www.horsemart.co.uk/endurance_horse_4_yrs_15_1_hh_chestnut_cheshire/advert/192365


----------



## Wundahorse (9 October 2011)

My 26 year old Arab mare Bankara is by a lovely stallion called Banshada who is sadly no longer around.She has a wonderful temperament and the most impeccable manners i have ever seen in a horse.She is versatile and contrary to what some anti Arab people believe,has a good jump and loves jumping.She is not scatty or silly and is entirely honest and genuine.She still has lots of stamina even at her age and will try to outpace much younger horses.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (9 October 2011)

I hope no one was offended by the sea horse comment I think arab's dished faces are very pretty but there were a lot of comments about how ugly their dished faces were on the previous thread so i had a look at some breeders websites etc. and was quite amazed at how exaggerated some had become and my non-horsey OH was looking at my shoulder and asked why the horses had sea horse head  

I used to live near an arab stud and I'm sure none looked quite like that also a lot of people talk about preferring the old fashioned arabs and was wondering what that meant exactly??

Who was it that started the rumour that arabs don't jump as well? go on own up 
This is the PBA I had on loan sleeping after a day of winning frillies 







Keep them coming there is some stunning photos so far. I am rather taken with the french arab.


----------



## Umbongo (9 October 2011)

Perissa said:



			This is Dennis, also known as Ecuador.  He is 3/4 Egyptian 1/4 Crabbet/Spanish.

He's 16hh and takes a 52 inch girth.  He is so laid back he is positively horizonal, although he can have his moments where he flips his tail over his back and has a good ponce.

Not a sea horse head but very pretty and very typey.






These rider's are 5ft 10 and 5ft 11.














Conformation 






Click to expand...

Wow I love Dennis!!!

Arab x New forest (mostly Arab!) She was very smart, very stubborn, but loyal and was an amazing horse when she learnt to trust me.











Arab x Welsh D
Didn't live up to the arab stereotype much, lovely horse but could be quite dim 











I think the Arabian is an amazing breed, I will definitely consider buying one in the future or at the very least a part bred.


----------



## Crazydancer (9 October 2011)

cloball said:



			I used to live near an arab stud and I'm sure none looked quite like that also a lot of people talk about preferring the old fashioned arabs and was wondering what that meant exactly??
		
Click to expand...

'Old fashioned' I would think of as a term for Crabbet or Old English breeding, tend to be slightly smaller in height, but stockier, leg-at-each-corner type, with good necks, and heads would be small and dainty, but more a 'wedge' shape than dished. These horses were predominantly chestnut with lots of white, or grey, although not exclusively as we have seen already on the thread!!


----------



## Jesstickle (9 October 2011)

Crazydancer said:



			'Old fashioned' I would think of as a term for Crabbet or Old English breeding, tend to be slightly smaller in height, but stockier, leg-at-each-corner type, with good necks, and heads would be small and dainty, but more a 'wedge' shape than dished. These horses were predominantly chestnut with lots of white, or grey, although not exclusively as we have seen already on the thread!!
		
Click to expand...

Like the ginger grump that I posted then? He is archetypal Crabbet by the sound of that description. Stocky as you like, four white stockings, white face and ginger. And only 14hh too.


----------



## vmt4000 (9 October 2011)

Having been to exposed to most breeds of horses I would only ever own an Arabian. Nothing comes close in terms of intelligence, loyalty and having that "live in the tent with you" temperament. My boy has always been the most sensible and chilled out horse at every yard I've been to. Never gets hot or silly. I have never had a "normal" horse "talk" to me the whole time I am with them. On top of that they are the fastest pure bred horse, unequaled stamina and definite weight carriers!! I remember reading in one of the wars they carried up to 17 stone all day! My boy has carried me at 12 stone plus a 3 stone western saddle with ease, he is roughly 15.3hh.

Regarding the different types Polish (as bred by the state studs) are slightly smaller ~15hh, very typey but with super movement and excellent temperaments, russian are larger and more athletic, very hardy (raced at 2 on flint racecourses). Spanish are chunkier and normally good jumpers.


----------



## EstherYoung (10 October 2011)

'Old fashioned' I would think of as a term for Crabbet or Old English breeding
		
Click to expand...

I think sometimes we get too hung up on the idea of Crabbet/Polish/Spanish/etc. That's not how the arabs bred them. Instead, their horses were categorised into mare families and strains. 

For example, these are all straight Egyptians:
http://www.straightegyptians.com/background/judi/index2.htm
http://www.straightegyptians.com/background/judi/index3.htm

And here are some details of the main Bahraini strains:
http://www.bahrainroyalstud.com/1.htm

You can see that there are a wide variety of types and stamps there, even though they are what we would call 'straight Egyptian' or whatever. The arabs bred the plainer stockier ones with as much care and diligence as they bred the prettier ones. The Blunts thought it would be 'interesting and useful' to breed the finest arabians in the UK so they carefully researched the breeding lines and brought back a selection that fitted their 'vision'.  

All Crabbets are, are descendants of those horses that the Blunts imported. Many of their imports were what we would now call 'straight Egyptian'. Others were from Turkish Bedouin. The Blunts weren't the only ones importing into Britain at that time, either: http://www.crabbet.org.uk/articles/olden1.aspx

Even though you would think of some of the American arabs to now be of the more extreme type, our friends in the states were also at the turn of the century importing collections of 'old fashioned' breeding arabs: http://davenporthorses.org/photos/ Fans of the imported Davenport strains are just as just as passionate about preserving those old lines as the Crabbet fans are in this country.

But there's also the argument that, had Homer Davenport or the Blunts been alive today, would they have continued just with the lines that they imported or would they have kept returning 'to source' to bring in new blood, keeping those old damlines going? 

ps There's probably something that mainstream horse breeding could learn from those old arab breeding methodologies, and that's the importance of the dam.


----------



## SusannaF (10 October 2011)

THank you for posting those Egypitan links! I used to, er, breed model Egyptian Arabs, and a lot of those horses were in their "pedigrees". I had a copy of a studbook featuring them all, with photos, but haven't seen it for ages


----------



## lhotse (10 October 2011)

The egyptian stallion Mesaoud was inported by Lady Blunt as a foundation stallion. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mesaoud
I think everyone would agree though that he is a different stamp of horse to what most people would call an egyptian arabian today. Probably one of the most influential sires in the history of the breed though, as he was sold to Russia so became part of their bloodlines as well.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (10 October 2011)

EstherYoung said:



			I think sometimes we get too hung up on the idea of Crabbet/Polish/Spanish/etc. That's not how the arabs bred them. Instead, their horses were categorised into mare families and strains. 

For example, these are all straight Egyptians:
http://www.straightegyptians.com/background/judi/index2.htm
http://www.straightegyptians.com/background/judi/index3.htm

And here are some details of the main Bahraini strains:
http://www.bahrainroyalstud.com/1.htm

You can see that there are a wide variety of types and stamps there, even though they are what we would call 'straight Egyptian' or whatever. The arabs bred the plainer stockier ones with as much care and diligence as they bred the prettier ones. The Blunts thought it would be 'interesting and useful' to breed the finest arabians in the UK so they carefully researched the breeding lines and brought back a selection that fitted their 'vision'.  

All Crabbets are, are descendants of those horses that the Blunts imported. Many of their imports were what we would now call 'straight Egyptian'. Others were from Turkish Bedouin. The Blunts weren't the only ones importing into Britain at that time, either: http://www.crabbet.org.uk/articles/olden1.aspx

Even though you would think of some of the American arabs to now be of the more extreme type, our friends in the states were also at the turn of the century importing collections of 'old fashioned' breeding arabs: http://davenporthorses.org/photos/ Fans of the imported Davenport strains are just as just as passionate about preserving those old lines as the Crabbet fans are in this country.

But there's also the argument that, had Homer Davenport or the Blunts been alive today, would they have continued just with the lines that they imported or would they have kept returning 'to source' to bring in new blood, keeping those old damlines going? 

ps There's probably something that mainstream horse breeding could learn from those old arab breeding methodologies, and that's the importance of the dam.
		
Click to expand...

Fascinating thanks  and Mesaoud what a stunner he is almost exactly what I think of arab stallion


----------



## lhotse (12 October 2011)

And to all those who might doubt that arabs can't jump, this is my old girls grandfather!!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/arabsporthorsepics/2001243506/
Pale Magic, by Indriss


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (12 October 2011)

lhotse said:



			And to all those who might doubt that arabs can't jump, this is my old girls grandfather!!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/arabsporthorsepics/2001243506/
Pale Magic, by Indriss
		
Click to expand...

There's  another one going round they can't do dressage either.

scrolled along from your lovely photo isn't that palamino nice always wondered what a luso x arab would be like only ever seen poor examples.


----------



## ATrueClassAct (12 October 2011)

My Arab X went to HOYS jumping :/ they definatly can jump! 





Silly misunderstanding people!


----------



## lhotse (12 October 2011)

I think those who think they can't jump are the ones who don't realise that you have to ask, not make!!


----------



## Enfys (13 October 2011)

lhotse said:



			I think those who think they can't jump are the ones who don't realise that you have to ask, not make!!
		
Click to expand...

 Quite, and also, not everyone realises that all arabs _know_ how to jump (as all horses do) but that some simply do _not_ see the reason _why_ they should jump. Ditto lunging


----------



## tammyisback (13 October 2011)

I love this thread, don't have any pictures to hand but...
I wasn't looking for an Arab, wasn't looking for a mare and wasn't looking for a chestnut, but fell in love with her pic in the advert.  She is only PBA but she acts like a full one.  Incredibly intelligent, incredibly loyal and exceptionally accident prone!

Her only fault is she might try and kill a stranger that approached her if they didn't know where to scratch her the first time they met! - Still, good luck to anyone trying to steal her! 

I have had horses all my life but in the 3 years i've owned her she has taught me so many lessons, and it's definately a case of negotiating.  Don't think I could ever go back now, i'm a complete convert.

I always loved the way they looked but wasn't sure i'd want one as my 'riding horse'.  She has proved me wrong as she is so much more than that, she is my best friend and teacher too! 

xx


----------



## jazkhali (30 October 2011)

Loving this thread! Arabs are my life and i'm totally besoted with them! Have been since I was 11 and read the jinny books for the first time!

I have collected many many Arabs over time and rescued them. Mainly crabbet types. I used to help at a stud since I was a little girl. 

Heres my Arabians , missing a few horses on there as I have a new foal and two year old filly (PBA)

Just a private collection of Arabs lol with me and my friend!

http://www.freewebs.com/zameelblackarabians/

pictures of my Mare Shantih, my dream horse. Shes got Ben Rabba bloodlines and some crabbet.


----------



## rhino (30 October 2011)

jazkhali said:








Click to expand...

Wow. Just wow


----------



## jazkhali (30 October 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## Enfys (31 October 2011)

Hey Jazkhali,  good to see you over here on the 'dark side' ()  

I recognise your horses from another forum, did you get the palomino foal you were hoping for?


----------



## millikins (31 October 2011)

I used to ride out a fellow livery's 7/8 Arab. I've no idea of his parentage but there was a smidgen of Exmoor and TB. I adored him, he was black, barrel shaped with fantastic legs. He was bred by Cranley(leigh) Stud, I've tried Googling them but no luck, anyone know where they are or the correct spelling?


----------



## jazkhali (1 November 2011)

Enfys said:



			Hey Jazkhali,  good to see you over here on the 'dark side' ()  

I recognise your horses from another forum, did you get the palomino foal you were hoping for?
		
Click to expand...

The Darkside lol!!!
 Yes got the palomino foal. Meet Zameel Shamsziah or Ziah for short! She was born in the summer sun so wanted something Arabic for sunlight. So Shams is sun and Ziah light! Couldnt find the real word!



















one month old







Shes 11 weeks now, need to get some updated ones!


----------



## rhino (1 November 2011)

Millikins said:



			He was bred by Cranley(leigh) Stud, I've tried Googling them but no luck, anyone know where they are or the correct spelling?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.angelfire.com/ab/cranleighstud/


----------



## Victoria25 (1 November 2011)

I have a straight egptian arabian mare - has her since she was 3 years old (now 11), backed her myself and she is just the most amazing animal and my best friend and can only be described as a very large dog!  

I have no need to defend why I love her - she's just a horse version of me ... one day she's chilled, the next we go for a crazy ride over the moors


----------



## htobago (1 November 2011)

gemfox123 said:



			Yay the daddy of my boy. Have been watching this thread hoping she would come on too lol
		
Click to expand...

Only just came across this lovely thread - you all have so many gorgeous Arabs! 

Thanks to all those asking for Tobago-pics!

gemfox your Tobago-baby is looking super.

I think the distinctions between the various 'nationalities' (Russian, Egyptian, Crabbet, etc.) no longer apply so much nowadays. Almost all of the top in-hand show horses are now bred from a mix of different 'national' bloodlines, and the same applies in endurance, etc. 

All one can say is that VERY high-percentage Crabbet horses, with a few exceptions, tend not to be quite 'exotic' enough for the modern in-hand show ring (although many of the top winners have around 50% Crabbet/Old English lines). Ridden showing, on the other hand, is still dominated, in this country, by Crabbet/OE bloodlines. 

Oh, and the best (most powerful/elevated) movement still tends to come from the Russian and Polish lines. 

My boy H Tobago is a mix of Russian, Polish and English lines - but if you analyse his pedigree, the dominant influence is the straight Egyptian stallion Aswan, who was a gift to the Russians from Egypt, and appears in many 'Russian' pedigrees. 

Tobago is a typical in-hand show Arab - dishy head, flashy trot and all. Not everyone's cup of tea, of course, but life would be very dull if we all had the same tastes! Here are a few pics of him and his babies:

























A few baby-pics































I could show you more but you'd get very bored as they all look pretty much the same, and pretty much like their dad!  Even the part-breds - here is his latest foal out of a Trakehner mare:







As a breed, I think the Arab's greatest strengths are soundness, stamina, speed, agility, movement and intelligence - and of course beauty and refinement. Perhaps most important is their genetic prepotency - their ability to pass on these qualities - which is why Arab blood has been used for centuries to refine and improve other breeds.

And there endeth the sermon!


----------



## millikins (2 November 2011)

Thankyou Rhino.


----------



## jazkhali (2 November 2011)

Ahhhh Tobago, how I want to give him a big kiss on his soft nose!!! I'd love Shantih to have a Tobago baby one day, I just have to have another chestnut lol!! I just love how he stamps his stock too, all so like daddy. They are all so breathtaking. 

Victoria25: Your mare is just stunning, so gorgeous no wonder you love her she looks like she has a great character too.


----------



## htobago (2 November 2011)

jazkhali said:



			Ahhhh Tobago, how I want to give him a big kiss on his soft nose!!! I'd love Shantih to have a Tobago baby one day, I just have to have another chestnut lol!! I just love how he stamps his stock too, all so like daddy. They are all so breathtaking.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh - thank you! I know Tobago and his babies are not to everyone's taste; quite a few people here prefer the more traditional Crabbet type, I think. But actually almost all of his foals are out of this old-fashioned, substantial type of mare, so he's proving to be quite useful as a 'refiner'.

Shantih is gorgeous and adorable too - and yes of course you really do need yet another blingy chestnut!

I love your photos, by the way: you are very talented. Have you thought of doing horse-photography as a profession? You seem to be really good at capturing character.


----------



## SarahRicoh (11 November 2011)

Htobago-your arab is stunning!!  i want a baby from you...


----------



## Orchardbeck (11 November 2011)

jesstickle said:



			Here are the two that I have been lucky enough to be acquainted with

Indi, my first ride after smashing up my knee (even though I was only riding him because he'd chucked off a customer)







And the grumpy ginger beast that I knew well 












Click to expand...

jesstickle, the grumpy ginger beast that you refer to, what is his/her name, and do you know his pedigree? He looks very much like an arab I used to ride in the scottish borders back in the early 90's called Sacha, that got sold on somewhere in Scotland.


----------



## Orchardbeck (11 November 2011)

Another ArabX(Welsh B) fan here!

I couldn't believe it when I first started hearing people talking about their arabs on here that what I had learned from my old girl is totally typical of the breed, and I love that about them. I don't know many people locally with Arabs so have never been able to compare notes, it is great to hear other people's opinions.

I have learned things with her that are totally different to other horses/breeds I have owned:


You definitely cannot 'tell' her, you must ask, very politely
You will receive incredible loyalty in return
She will tolerate other people riding/caring for her, but only tolerate it - she prefers it when I am there even if it is just riding another horse in her company and definitely has me at the top of the hierarchy (my husband has to watch out when I'm there... and as for the dog...!)
She is amazing to lead/work with on the ground - she almost watches my feet to see what speed she should be doing

She loves to explore new places, and although needs a 'hug' for reassurance from my legs now and again, doesn't need to be told what to do all the time.

I fell in love with Arabs as a child - too many Shantih books I think - I love it that someone owns a 'Shantih' on here! And I was lucky enough for my first pony - sorry horse- to be a chestnut Arab cross Welsh B. I have learned so much from her, we have been together 15 years now and she will have a home with me forever - other horses have been and gone, but she won't go anywhere.


----------



## FoxedOff (11 November 2011)

I hate people who say arabs can't jump!
I adore my part bred anglo! He has a beautiful head and would jump the moon for me. I've only had him since september and I'm already 100% in love with him & his breeding.


----------

